# Vektorgrafik mit TrueType-Font erstellen!?



## Crav3X (29. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte aus einem bestimmten Text, per Knopfdruck aus einer Applikation, eine Vektorgrafik erstellen. Gibt es dort etwas für VB6, PHP (gdlib oder imagemagick)?

Wäre der schritt über PHP mit hilfe einer TrueType-Font möglich?

Die Vektorgrafik soll anschließend an einen Schneideplotter geschickt werden.

Hoffe das mir jemand helfen kann.
Cheers


----------

